# New to me tractor. Yanmar 424



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Waif said:


> Get gloves to fill your portable tank with. Have a paper towel or two on hand.
> L.o.l..
> Fill slowly if you haven't yet.
> Danged nozzle on the pump is bigger than my cans opening. And then there's a screened plastic insert that slows the flow...


Better yet get one of those pumps tht goes in a can and pumps out of it. The one that takes th edouble A batteries is the best. Do not get one of those that take D size batteries as they only work when th efeellikeit. I have a 100 gallon tank here I use to se but as fuel usage went down I bought a 30 galllon upright tank and added an electric pump I had. Soething else I forgot is Bio Diesel I would not use it because if it is not mae right you will get alage in hot weather. I got it inmy skidsteer a few years ago and it was bit ch to get rid off. I was buying filters by the case until it cleared out. They make a additive to get rid of it and some is good and some is bad. If you need any get it from a CO OP that services farms with fuel. This is the good stuff. The dealer that ws se;;ing it here went out of business after the farms got done


----------



## sweet lou (Jan 14, 2018)

flighthunter said:


> Picked this up this morning. Already pulled 42 4x4 deck posts from a deck tear down at my in-laws. Love it so far. First tractor. Any input/suggestion are welcomed. It’s a 24 horse diesel. I don’t know anything about diesels. It worked flawlessly today, already put about 3-4 hours on it. Total 536
> View attachment 822926





flighthunter said:


> Picked this up this morning. Already pulled 42 4x4 deck posts from a deck tear down at my in-laws. Love it so far. First tractor. Any input/suggestion are welcomed. It’s a 24 horse diesel. I don’t know anything about diesels. It worked flawlessly today, already put about 3-4 hours on it. Total 536
> View attachment 822926


I bought my Kubota in 1992 I'll say it again along with the hundreds of other times, That is the best $10000.00 dollars I have ever spent. Might take a while for you but you will see.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

I bought a Kubota B2320 about 11 years ago and I love the little thing. My first diesel too, but it’s been trouble free and IMO a lot less hassle than most of smaller the gasoline engines I mess around with. 

If you haven’t already I recommend joining TBY/TractorByNet because you can find about any kind of information on that website. They do have a Yanmar subforum, too. 

Nice tractor!


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

If you were buying tomorrow, which brand and why
A , Mahindra

B. New Holland

C. Kubota 

D. Yanmar

E Kioto


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

GIDEON said:


> If you were buying tomorrow, which brand and why
> A , Mahindra
> 
> B. New Holland
> ...


Lots of other brands...But from your choices I'd go with another Kubota.
As with choices elsewhere there is dealer service. 
Then parts availability.
Then resale value.

Dealers can and some do switch brands over time.
But a dealer close can have benefit.

I was considering another popular brand but a friends new one I ran and found problems with along with other users problems steered me towards a Kubota.
And all have potential faults. Even my Kubota. l.o.l.. I can live with some others may not tolerate and the reverse holds true too. 
Abuse one enough and something breaks. Sometimes with major consequences. 


After using it a while , I might part with my other tractors. Meaning it's versatile enough to cover thier use. Though I like them due to vintage and make.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

I just used it to unload 2 pallets of 12-12-12. Not capable enough to lift the 2500 lb pallet, but the Bucket held 14-15 bags at a time. Raised/lowered effortlessly and very stable with 750 lbs in the bucket. It was a back saver being able to adjust the height of bucket to my working/stacking height.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

GIDEON said:


> If you were buying tomorrow, which brand and why
> A , Mahindra
> 
> B. New Holland
> ...


The one with the closest and best parts/service department. Color doesn’t really matter with what’s available from major manufactures.


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

Moved 25 ton of egg rock yesterday. The tractor was very stable with a full bucket of material. We have about another 25 to move to finish the project.


----------

